# Bacteria Tests



## 18862 (Jul 6, 2005)

Are most IBS problems caused by a bacterial infection? If so, how do doctors typically test for these parasite...is it through blood tests or something else?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is what is called "post-infectious" IBS.In this the IBS is triggered by the bacteria/parasite/virus but the bug that caused it was defeated by the immune system and is usually long gone by the time a patient comes in to be tested for IBS.SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) seems to play a role in the symptoms of some IBSers, but this is NOT the bacteria that caused the infection. This is normal bacteria that normally live in your body living in the small intestine in numbers that are abnormal.They test for that mostly with a breath test, or by taking a sample of the bacteria in the upper part of the small intestine by going in with a scope down through the throat.Some people do have chronic infections with a parasite or bacteria. These are not IBS, but can cause diarrhea, etc. for the long term and are tested for by looking for these bugs in the stool.K.


----------

